# Bang Flop



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Was able to go out yesterday evening. Same farm, different area. Same old .222, 50gr. V-Max. Same yellowhammer woodpecker call. Same result. This one through the neck.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good title bar-d, congrats. on the shoot. Do you think they are coming in easier cause of the drought conditions you've had and lack of game for them to hunt? Or there are more around.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I bet that was a bang flop, thru the neck. Good job how long on the stand were ya?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't really know Rick. All the coyotes I have seen so far seem to be in OK condition. Before the last two successful trips, I had three other attempts and was skunked on all three. Both of these last two coyotes took a long time to call in. I stayed with each set for 1 1/2 to 2 hours each. I know there are a lot of coyotes on this particular property so I just stuck with it. As far as number, Fisher County has more coyotes than anywhere I have ever been and shows no sign of a declining population. I am pretty sure these last two were this years pups.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Danny, good shooting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job bar-d. That is a long set to be sure, but patience pays off.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Jacked up for sure. Man, thats a long time on the set, but it sure paid off...Hmmmmm


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Speaking of Fisher County, I seen on the net about 3 weeks ago an Albino yote shot there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I saw that in a copy of Predator Extreme, very interesting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> Jacked up for sure. Man, thats a long time on the set, but it sure paid off...Hmmmmm


 The farm where I hunt, its nothing to spend 3 or 4 hrs. on a set. Though its impossible to get into any set out there undetected I think once things settle down they start moving around and there's like 6 + packs working the area. Pretty well any hour of the day you'll come across a yote in one of the fields.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Rick can you lamp them?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Rick can you lamp them?


 No lights or baiting allowed. Though I'm sure the odd rancher has used lights to protect his livestock.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> The farm where I hunt, its nothing to spend 3 or 4 hrs. on a set. Though its impossible to get into any set out there undetected I think once things settle down they start moving around and there's like 6 + packs working the area. Pretty well any hour of the day you'll come across a yote in one of the fields.


3 or 4 hours ?? How do you keep them from hearing your sandwich wrapper ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> 3 or 4 hours ?? How do you keep them from hearing your sandwich wrapper ?


 I put it through a blender first, easier to carry.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool Job Man Good Shooting!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> I put it through a blender first, easier to carry.


Oh thats just grim to think about!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

hassell said:


> I put it through a blender first, easier to carry.


Nothing better than a soup sandwich ! LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its making me feel sick, your putting me off my bacon and eggs!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you talking REAL bacon or that ham they call bacon ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Real bacon Don, ham is ham! Sadly Roberta wasn't paying attention and incinerated it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah too bad...It's still bacon though and has to be eaten !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was crunchy!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Great job bar-d


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

wooo good shootin. Love the title haha


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice, makes me think about staying longer on my stands


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

As I have gotten older, I seem to have more patience for longer sets if I know there are coyotes in the area. Since i do my hunting on my own land, I usually know if there are coyotes around or not.
Welcome to the forum pantherarms99.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Pantherarms99 !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a welcome pantherarms99, enjoy.


----------

